# Changes to EXTREME 152!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It appears that XM has made some changes for GOOD on the Extreme Channel 152!

Most of the shows on 152 are now LIVE!

Bubba The Love Sponge in the Morning
Monsters of the Midday at 10am
Phillips Phile (new to XM!) at 3pm
The Drew Show at 7pm

I am trying to get the full schedule!

but this is GREAT!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

One of the reasons why i want xm is for monsters of the middays wich do thier show from WTKS 104.1 in orlando


I also want it for some of the other stuff too 


Im missing out


----------

